# Creative jello shots



## zadidoll (Jul 31, 2011)

Strawberry Margarita Jell-O Shots | Strawberry Margarita Jell-O Shooters (second source)





Lemon Drop Jell-O Shots





Rock Candy Jello Shooters with Midori Melon Sour


----------



## Annelle (Jul 31, 2011)

The lemon drops are adorable...I'm going to have to try those one day


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jul 31, 2011)

omg!  those are so cool hehe!   I need to try these


----------



## rainbowholly134 (Aug 2, 2011)

MMmmm!!! we're having a "going away" party for my co-worker this weekend, and I think this should be on the menu!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> where do find recipes for them???


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Aug 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *rainbowholly134* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MMmmm!!! we're having a "going away" party for my co-worker this weekend, and I think this should be on the menu!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> where do find recipes for them???


I really want the recipe to the lemonde drop jello shooters. I love that they are inside strawberries!  So cute and looks, oh so good!


----------



## pmartin (Aug 3, 2011)

We were trying to make some jello shots for my friends party a couple of weeks back and I think that we did a pretty good job with it.

We were able to make some chocolate jello shots and some strawberry ones as well.

Though we were a little short changed with how they tasted and I think they lacked the right level of alcohol content.


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lemon Drop Jell-O Shots



Oh my...


----------

